
Phil Spencer claims Xbox Series X isn’t aiming to outsell PS5 - Gamermeme
https://nintendosmash.com/phil-spencer-claims-xbox-series-x-isnt-aiming-to-outsell-ps5/
======
GamerNintendo
Because he knows they will loss

------
Dahoon
>“I want the TV to offer a good experience and I think Xbox Series X is going
to give it its all and I am excited about the games we are creating. “

Sounds to me exactly like what they said before they unveiled the Xbox with
always on Kinect spyware. I have owned the console that was the best in its
generation so I'm not a fanboy of one or the other brand but I'm seeing a
pattern here with these announcements and the games that isn't up to par (like
Halo). I hope I'm wrong since competition is good for consumers but I fear the
PlayStation will be the one to buy for gamers again. Come on Microsoft, give
the customers what _they_ want, not what you want them to want..

------
mastrsushi
In other words, it's their overall platform/streaming service vs the PS5.

They just say this to keep from sounding primitive and traditional.

